# Surf is flat boys



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Surf is flat boys. Come on
.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Drinking g coffee from my porch. Fixing to get out there.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Port A looking good to, wish I was there:fish:in.hwell:
http://www.thedunescondos.com/media/videos-and-webcam/


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Drinking g coffee from my porch. Fixing to get out there.


Drinking coffee, sitting at my cubicle at work. Suk!! Good luck guys!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ima hit it this afternoon if it holds....


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm sitting in freezing cold lab being a geek instead of in the surf having fun. sad_smiles


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm sitting in the Freeport LNG plant on Quintana admiring the surf. Almost sickening watching it get like this during the week, knowing it'll be a soupbowl by the weekend...every timehwell:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm smoking a brisket today or fishing would be a great option.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Ain't flat. It's fishable, but definitely not flat and not green. Very small window because it's gonna build very fast.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

SurfHippie said:


> I'm sitting in the Freeport LNG plant on Quintana admiring the surf. Almost sickening watching it get like this during the week, knowing it'll be a soupbowl by the weekend...every timehwell:


Me too....................


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Figures, after the way we got our rears handed to us sat in that gale.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> Figures, after the way we got our rears handed to us sat in that gale.


Ditto


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

jpayne said:


> Ain't flat. It's fishable, but definitely not flat and not green. Very small window because it's gonna build very fast.


this was a better description. (fish-able) Just got out of the water. caught three 14" trout and two big lady fish. Saw about a dozen keeper trout caught by other fishermen , all throwing artificial. A ton of mullet in the water. I will try to do a better job describing the surf next time. I counted 12 fishermen in the water.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

This is what the surf looked like this morning when I started my post.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

We are staying at crystal beach. Right now it'windy, rough and brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Salwater recon shows it high waves and windy


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, what a difference from 7 am this morning till now. I just took this photo.
It is all over for now:
(


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

All the surfers are coming for that TS swell.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

My kids took the boards and headed to the beach an hour ago.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Had lunch at Surfside....ain't gonna be no fishing for awhile.....


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Dad gum it! Just got some new 51's...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Deerfeeder, last August we rented the last house on that street for a week...right behind the little parking area for 5 or 6 cars is. Blew 15 to 20 knots the whole time. Didn't even get in the water.

Later
R3F


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Musta blinked, waves are now 5-6 footers!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry guys. I am in the second week of my vacation. Just got back in town last night planning on getting in a couple days fishing. :headknock 
*Looked* at the water in Charleston SC,* looked* at the water at Destin/Fort Walton Beach. Now I guess I'll look at the water in my pool. 
Monday it will be epic, Trout beaching themselves trying to jump on your lures as you unload your truck. Did I mention I would be back at work Monday?


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> Deerfeeder, last August we rented the last house on that street for a week...right behind the little parking area for 5 or 6 cars is. Blew 15 to 20 knots the whole time. Didn't even get in the water.
> 
> Later
> R3F


sent you a pm.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

jpayne said:


> Ain't flat. It's fishable, but definitely not flat and not green. Very small window because it's gonna build very fast.


Yep. Look at it now.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

buddy of mine went Tuesday AM. Said water was flat but not clear enough. And, no luck on trout at all. Apparently he went all up and down the beach and didn't have any luck.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mcolsteph said:


> buddy of mine went Tuesday AM. Said water was flat but not clear enough. And, no luck on trout at all. Apparently he went all up and down the beach and didn't have any luck.


I feel better now. Since I was at work.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's a chance it will lay for Saturday morning. predicted at 5-10 SE... we'll see if the prediction holds or not..


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know if it will by Saturday morning but the later in the weekend it gets it looks like the odds get better. If I were a betting man it won't be right till Sunday afternoon


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Major feeding time for Sunday is 1:30-4:30 pm


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone been to the beach front today or think it will clean up by tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on surf, I know you can do it.


----------



## Gclyde22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone thinking about giving it a go tomorrow?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Monday morning looks fishable.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Solodaddio said:


> Monday morning looks fishable.


Was not fishable enough for me! I tried for about 5 minutes then took the boat to the bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Gclyde22 said:


> Anyone thinking about giving it a go tomorrow?


I'm looking at it , probably drive down in the am !


----------

